# How do you carb count school dinners?



## MeanMom (Sep 30, 2010)

K has just started high school and they have an excellent school canteen 

She only ever had packed lunches at junior school, and since dx we have carried on with much the same dinners - i put a note in her bag telling her how much to inject. 

My question is how do I carb count a meal i cannot see, let alone weigh? K is not able yet to judge portion sizes by eye ( I still find it hit and miss ). I know there are other girls with D at her school, but we have not met up, so I dont know what they do. I asked to speak to someone, and the chef was very nice but he didnt understand what I meant and asked me to write it all down - so please can someone give me some advice on what to write ? What do other people do about school dinners?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 30, 2010)

she could maybe get the dinner staff to measure out her portions when she recieves it..............she could also carry a list of common items served like chips, anything carby, per 100g kinda thing.................

Once she familiarizes herself with portion sizes and relevant carbs she will be fine...........

she could always just eat meat and salad too..............


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks but ... sorry should have mentioned we're veggie 

dont know if dinner staff will have the time/inclination to weigh stuff 'while she waits' , and would think the other kids behind her in the queue might have a few comments too? 
Does anyone else have any experience of this?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Carolyn, perhaps some of the discussion on this previous thread will help a little?

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9847&highlight=school+dinners

I wonder if the Carbs & Cals book would help - if you had two copies maybe your daughter could tell you what her meal looked like and you could look it up?


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for that link - didnt find that post when i searched 

Ive just ordered the carbs & cals book to try and help us all judge portion sizes when we are out (was a bit of a nightmare when we were on holiday!) - wish id thought to buy two. Still i can buy another if K finds it helpful.

The school is an independent school and the food is cooked on site. I dont think the chef had ever thought about the nutritional breakdown, and he didnt understand what I meant.(probably my fault)

Someone on the other thread said they went into school and ate all the meals to work it out? Have others done this? Just need to know what other schools do so I know what I should be expecting K's school to do or not do?

Wish she didnt want to have school dinners, but she wants to be like her friends (not much chance of that but we can try)


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 30, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Thanks for that link - didnt find that post when i searched
> 
> Ive just ordered the carbs & cals book to try and help us all judge portion sizes when we are out (was a bit of a nightmare when we were on holiday!) - wish id thought to buy two. Still i can buy another if K finds it helpful.
> 
> ...



Hiya Carolyn

That was me, I went in for four weeks and age all the dinners and carb counted and did a sheet.   PM me with your email address and I'll email you the carb sheet I did.   Now this is all guesswork but it has been tweaked and it works for Jessica, primary school meals which may well be smaller than secondary.  

 You can get the carbs and cals on the iphone and ipod touch.   It is a magnificent piece of software and I highly recommend it.   Does your daughter have an itouch? If so get the App for ?4.99 and she can use it at school.  

Most schools now do have the nutritional values.  Ours is privately run and after three years when I first asked, I asked again last week (the cook is very friendly) she said she had it and would email me all the carb values.  I'm still waiting but I'll get them one day !

Once you have the book you could go into school at lunchtime, a different time to your daughter if she thinks it uncool and you can write a plan of all food for her to use.

Hope that helps


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 5, 2010)

*Kids!*

Thanks for input everyone. K has gone off the idea of school dinners now 
but i will keep the your ideas in mind for when she decides she does want them


----------

